# New projects



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Several of these pill boxes were turned to get ready for my demo in Minneapolis. others were turned about a year ago or more. Other than my hand mirrors I wanted to several small projects that would be easy to make and great gifts or sellers. One other project will be these business card holders I designed. Still playing with the design but this works.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

They look nice John. I presume you drill it out first? The card holder looks ingenious.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

they are drilled. Too hard to hollow a hole 3/8" by 2"deep.


----------



## Steven W. (Dec 27, 2012)

Nice work. What Minneapolis demo do you speak of?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Minneapolis Mn I'll be doing a demo for their club on Friday the 5th. Then I will be doing hands on demos on Saturday and Sunday.
I'll be doing a demo for a club away from town the my friend Mike Hunter booked on Thursday the 4th. I don't remember what city he said. I can find out if anyone is interested. All I know is Mike is picking me up at the airport and then driving me to the AAW headquarters to meet the folks that run our organization. Then I'll be staying with my Friend Linda Ferber and her husband. She runs the AAW fundamentals online magazine which I write for.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice projects. I love them both. Do you have tutorials on them? As for the card holder, do you make a semi-top design and then cut it off with a bandsaw? Thats really cool.

And enjoy Minneapolis and your trip :thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I turn the large top. The put a 3/4" board under one end and cut off 3/4" on the other end on the bandsaw. This gives me the angle I need. I glue the cutoff onto the front and then flatten the bottom at that same angle on a disc sander. Then I just turn a 1 1/2" finial to glue into a 3/8" hole in the back.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Neat ideas for small projects John.
I like them both.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the visual on the card holder, had been asked to "do some", but hadn't wrapped my mind around how to turn'em.


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice little projects. I would be somewhat weary of the pill holders. Pills coming in contact with wood seems a little scary. They sell kits for things like this in the pen making business. They have screw on lids and tubes. All you need to do is turn the blank like a pen barrel. 

Like the card holders. Small projects can be very rewarding at times too. Good luck with sales and demo.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Why would contact with wood be scary. Many people eat off wood, cut wood on cutting boards and use wooden spoons to stir the pot. Can't believe anything would happen to harm you. It's not like adding wine to wood where the type of wood may impart a taste although most people think it's the finish on the wood rather than the wood itself that changes the taste.
You can buy metal pill containers and I am looking at putting that inside wood but it's mostly so you can a screw on lid rather than my snap on lids. 
I did have problems with viaga in the pill boxes. The boxes kept getting bigger.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

john lucas said:


> I did have problems with viaga in the pill boxes. The boxes kept getting bigger.


LOL ... "is that a pill box in your pocket?" :laughing:

Nice work, John -- and a great design for a business card holder. That's something I've been meaning to try making for ages now, my "turned lump of wood with a saw kerf through it" approach doesn't come close to yours :no:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I actually thought about cutting an angled saw kerf and then putting a thin piece of matching wood in the kerf to hold the cards. That's easy for me but for turners who don't own a table saw not so easy so I came up with this idea instead.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Oooh ... that's another way to do it that I hadn't thought of. My kerf was to hold the cards -- just a few would fit. Putting a slice of something in there as a back-support would be much better.

Thanks!


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Dec 31, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Why would contact with wood be scary. Many people eat off wood, cut wood on cutting boards and use wooden spoons to stir the pot. Can't believe anything would happen to harm you. It's not like adding wine to wood where the type of wood may impart a taste although most people think it's the finish on the wood rather than the wood itself that changes the taste.
> You can buy metal pill containers and I am looking at putting that inside wood but it's mostly so you can a screw on lid rather than my snap on lids.
> I did have problems with viaga in the pill boxes. The boxes kept getting bigger.


 
Yes John, certain woods such as maple. I would not buy one or would make them from wood. Pills lay in a pill bottle for some time and can absorb the oils of the woods or even the finish used on the outside can seep through. You may be totally right in that there is no danger because I have no proof but would not take the chance. Good luck though in your sales.


----------

